# Shotgun or Muzzleloader for Gun Season???



## bassman_sw (Apr 10, 2005)

Just wondered what your thoughts were on using a muzzleloader during gun season. I got a new T/C Encore last year for Christmas and I shot a doe at about 140 yards using two pyrodex pellets and a 225 gr. Powerbelt slug. I am going to sight in the bad boy with 3 pellets this year though...taking my range to easily 150 yards, maybe on a calm day and a good, clear shot, scoped cranked to 10, 175 yards. I like using a shotgun simply for the aspect of having two backup shots, but I think that with the setup I'm using, I should be comfortable with one. Let me know what you think. Thanks and good hunting.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I prefer my trusty 870 but 2 of the 5 guys I hunt with use the same setup you have so I think it is just a matter of personal preferance.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i use a H&R ultra slug hunter single shot... helluva group with it and cheap


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Either! I like to hunt with my shotgun in gun season only b/c Its The only time I use it other than at the range! But god do I love my muzzleloader. there's nothing like that smoke Its awesome!


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I take them both if I am heading down south. If I am hunting forrest I use the shotgun and if i am hunting clear cuts or old strip mine edges I use the muzzleloader. Here in Troy I use the muzzleloader exclusively. I hunt field edges next to small woodlots dotted here and there and a 200 yard shot can be pretty common in those fields. My muzzleloader will do it no problem, I have actually shot it at paper much farther than that with good results but the max on deer imo is 200. I am also a firm believer that in a field situation where you will litterally watch deer a half hour or better before the shot alot 1 is all you really need. You have plenty of time to think and you can focus on the landmarks you have chosen to use as your killzone. Once they are in that box I will wait it out till it looks like they will come no closer


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

My choices are very similar to DZimmer's.

I take all of the guns with me and then decide based upon where I plan on hunting that day.

I supply the guns for my son to hunt with of course so he decides the same way based upon which stand he chooses to hunt.

I do hunt with a MZ 90% of the time due to the area that I hunt offering long shot opportunities.

The choices,

2 Savage MZ's
1 savage bolt action 12 GA, rifled barrel
1 H&R ultra slugster 12 GA.(the cannon)
1 Remington 870, 20 GA. rifled barrel

These all work great for us


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

If I plan on stand hunting, I'll take my ML, If I'll be stalking or have a long walk to the stand, I'll bring my Ithaca Mod.87 Featherlight with Deerslayer barrel.


----------

